# I'm looking for a transparent ho track



## pépère (Sep 21, 2008)

Hello,

I use Tomy track and for my project, I need a transparent bridge.

Do you know someone who sale or have an homemade transparent straight?

Thanks for your help.

@+


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

HERE is a track with an acrylic overpass. Perhaps he could give you an idea of how he did it.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

One heck of an idea. Looks great with his track. Driver stations look interesting as well. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I noticed the drivers stations too. Nice! The holes are a bit too large and white and red should really be on the outside but it is an awesome idea and fabulous fabrication. That's the same basic design I'm using, although not in the slick molded plastic. 

I'm thinking that on my next track I will keep using the recessed rod-in-hole (RIH)design again but do it on the near vertical with the drivers station sculpted so it looks like the dashboard of a car, complete with voltmeter, ammeter, and fuse/circuit breaker with circuit tripped light in addition to the white-black-red controller hookups using RIH. I could see the basic "dashboard drivers station" idea going in a lot of directions, maybe add a cup holder, controls for the music system, controls for the track management system, etc. 

I have ideas...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

AfxToo said:


> I noticed the drivers stations too. Nice! The holes are a bit too large and white and red should really be on the outside but it is an awesome idea and fabulous fabrication. That's the same basic design I'm using, although not in the slick molded plastic.
> 
> I'm thinking that on my next track I will keep using the recessed rod-in-hole (RIH)design again but do it on the near vertical with the drivers station sculpted so it looks like the dashboard of a car, complete with voltmeter, ammeter, and fuse/circuit breaker with circuit tripped light in addition to the white-black-red controller hookups using RIH. I could see the basic "dashboard drivers station" idea going in a lot of directions, maybe add a cup holder, controls for the music system, controls for the track management system, etc.
> 
> I have ideas...


Ok...now you're just showin off....


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

I looked into this as I wanted to create a transparent bridge as well; the cost of the acrylic was a large factor (the piece for the bridge was about the cost of the rest of the entire routed track), and I was fortunate enough to get a piece of cut off to test routing with. You need to keep a low router speed and get the excess out quickly, otherwise the bit will heat up and "re-weld" the acrylic back in place. The guy in the photo above works at an acrylics factory (or something similar) and was able to CNC route the piece.

HTH

Cheers

Richard


----------

